# Would you like to be friends?



## Laetitia84

how would you say this in all different langauges:

'Hello! My name is Laetitia. I read your profile and you sound like a very nice person to make friends with......would you like to be friends? I hope so! Well i guess i'll talk to you soon! Bye!'

Thanks!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

spanish 

Hola, me llamo Laetitia. He leído tu perfil y pareces ser una buena persona para hacer amigos con... ¿Te gustaría que fueramos amigos? ¡Espero que sí! Bueno, supongo que hablaremos más tarde. Adiós.

Gracias.

catalan

Hola, em dic Laetitia. He llegit el teu perfil i sembles una bona persona per fer amics amb... T'agradaria que fóssim amics? Espero que sí! Bé, suposo que ja parlarem més tard. Adeu.

Gràcies

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Merlin

Laetitia84 said:
			
		

> how would you say this in all different langauges:
> 
> 'Hello! My name is Laetitia. I read your profile and you sound like a very nice person to make friends with......would you like to be friends? I hope so! Well i guess i'll talk to you soon! Bye!'
> 
> Thanks!


Here's my translation in Tagalog.
Kumusta! Ang Pangalan ko ay Laetitia. Nabasa ko ang iyong tala at sa tingin ko ay mabuti kang tao para maging kaibigan...gusto mo bang maging kaibigan ko? Sana nga! Siguro kakausapin na lang kita sa lalong madaling panahon. Paalam!
There are other options to translate this in Tagalog. It also depends on the words used. I know mine is not that perfect so I'm waiting for other Filipino friends to add some corrections or other translation.


----------



## lalluviafresca1979

hi

in case you wanna know in korean  

'Hello! My name is Laetitia. 
안녕! 내 이름은 Laetitia야.

I read your profile 
니 프로파일을 읽어봤는데

and you sound like a very nice person to make friends with......
우리는 참 좋은 친구가 될 것 같다.

would you like to be friends? I hope so!
친구 하지 않을래? 그러면 좋겠다!

Well i guess i'll talk to you soon! Bye!'
음, 나중에 또 얘기했으면 참 좋겠다! 안녕!'


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

_Oi! Chamo-me Laetitia. Li o seu perfil e você parece uma boa pessoa para fazer uma amizade... gostaria de ser meu amigo ou minha amiga? Espero que sim. Bem, então conversamos em breve! Chau!_


----------



## Ralf

This time in German:
Hallo,

ich heiße Laetitia. Ich habe dein Kurzportät gelesen und glaube, dass du ein ganz wunderbarer Mensch bist und dass wir vielleicht Freunde sein könnten. .... Würdest du denn mein Freund (meine Freundin - wenn adressing to a girl) sein wollen? Ich hoffe, dass du es möchtest. Also, ich denke, dass ich mich bald wieder bei dir melde. 

Tschüß, mach's gut!

Not that literal ... but rather colloquial German.

Ralf


----------



## _sandra_

Hi Laetitia!

Here you have it in Polish:

Cześć,
Jestem Laetitia. Przeczytałam twój profil i wydaje mi się, że jesteś osobą, z którą można by się zaprzyjaźnić. Co ty na to? Mam nadzieję, że chciałabyś.(chciałbyś - if he's a guy). Do usłyszenia niedługo. Narazie!

Same here.. Not a literal translation, but rather colloquial Polish.
Take care and have a nice weekend!
Sandra


----------



## kimSwe

Laetitia84 said:
			
		

> how would you say this in all different langauges:
> 
> 'Hello! My name is Laetitia. I read your profile and you sound like a very nice person to make friends with......would you like to be friends? I hope so! Well i guess i'll talk to you soon! Bye!'
> 
> Thanks!


 
In swedish:

"Hej! Mitt namn är Laetitia. Jag har läst din profil och du verkar vara en trevlig person att vara vän med.... Vill du bli min vän? Hoppas det! 
Ja, jag antar vi pratas snart! Hejdå!" 

This might sound a bit uncool, if it comes from a swede because of the common use of slang... =) But this is the way you say it in swedish=)


----------



## Jana337

Laetitia84 said:
			
		

> how would you say this in all different langauges:
> 
> 'Hello! My name is Laetitia. I read your profile and you sound like a very nice person to make friends with......would you like to be friends? I hope so! Well i guess i'll talk to you soon! Bye!'
> 
> Thanks!


Czech:

Ahoj! Jmenuji se Laetitia. Četla jsem tvůj profil a mám pocit, že bychom mohli být dobrými přáteli. Chceš se se mnou kamarádit? Doufám, že ano. Snad se brzy uslyšíme! Ahoj!

Jana


----------



## mahaz

Here is the Urdu transliteration.  salam, mera naam Laetitia hai. mai ne aap ki profile parhi tu aap mujhay dosti karnay k liye bohat achay lagay/lagi......aap mera dost banna pasand karain gay/gi. mujhay umeed hai! acha mera khayal hai k aap se jald hi baat ho gi! Khuda Hafiz!


----------



## Tobycek

Slovene:
*Živjo! Moje ime je Laetitia. Brala sem tvoj profil pa se mi zdi, da si dober tip s kom biti prijateljica......a bi ti tudi moj prijatelj? Upam, da! No, pa verjetno se bova kmalu pisala. Adijo!*
(this assumes that the person is male - it's very difficult to write a version that's not gender-specific!)


----------



## yasemin

Laetitia84 said:
			
		

> how would you say this in all different langauges:
> 
> 'Hello! My name is Laetitia. I read your profile and you sound like a very nice person to make friends with......would you like to be friends? I hope so! Well i guess i'll talk to you soon! Bye!'
> 
> Thanks!


 
turkish:
merhaba! (selam!) Benim adım Laetitia (Benim ismim Laetitia). kısa özgeçmişini okudum, arkadaşlık etmek için çok hoş birine benziyorsun.......... Arkadaş olmak ister misin? Öyle olduğunu umuyorum! Her neyse, sanırım kısa zamanda konuşuruz! Hoşçakal!


----------



## giselle113

Laetitia84 said:
			
		

> how would you say this in all different langauges:
> 
> 'Hello! My name is Laetitia. I read your profile and you sound like a very nice person to make friends with......would you like to be friends? I hope so! Well i guess i'll talk to you soon! Bye!'
> 
> Thanks!


 
哈囉!我是Laetitia.我看過你的資料,覺得你聽起來像是一個很好且值得當朋友的人.你想要跟我當朋友嗎?我希望可以...恩..我猜很快我就可以跟你聊天了!掰!
 (it's for people who want to talk informally.I think no one wants to talk too seriously.^^)


----------



## DareRyan

Laetitia84 said:
			
		

> how would you say this in all different langauges:
> 
> 'Hello! My name is Laetitia. I read your profile and you sound like a very nice person to make friends with......would you like to be friends? I hope so! Well i guess i'll talk to you soon! Bye!'
> 
> Thanks!



Latin: 'Salve! Ego sum Laetitia. Legebam despictionem tuam, et appares lepidus corpus et bonus amicus esse. Voles notos esse? Spero uti voleas esse!
loquebo mox tecum. Vale!'


----------



## Nikolas_GR

The translation in Greek Alphabet

"Γεια σου! Με λένε Λετίσια. Διάβασα το προφίλ σου και μου φαίνεται ότι είσαι πολύ καλό άτομο για να κάνεις παρέα. Θες να γίνουμε φίλοι; Το ελπίζω! Λοιπόν ελπίζω να μιλήσουμε σύντομα! Γεια!"

The translation in Latin Alphabet (greeklish as we call it)
"Ya su! Me lene Letisia. Diavasa to profil su ke mu fenete oti ise poli kalo atomo ya na kanis parea. Thes na ginume fili? To elpizo! Lipon elpizo na milisume sintoma! Ya!"


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

*مرحبا! اسمي لايتيتا. لقد قرأت معلوماتك الشخصية ويبدو لي انك شخص لطيف يسعدني **ان *
*!اصادقه. هل ترغب في ان نصبح اصدقاء؟ اتمنى ذلك! سوف اتكلم معك عن قريب! الى اللقاء*​ 
_Marhaban! Ismi Laitiina. Laqad qara'tu ma'luumaatika 'sh-shakhsiyya wa yabdu lii annaka shakhsun latiifun yus'idunii an usaadiqahu. Hal targhabu fii an nusbiha asdiqaa2an? Atamanna thaalika! Sawfa atakallamu ma'aka 'an qariib! Illa l-liqaa2!_​ 
The "you" form used here is masculine. Let me know if you would like the feminine form.


----------



## alahay

Laetitia84 said:
			
		

> how would you say this in all different langauges:
> 
> 'Hello! My name is Laetitia. I read your profile and you sound like a very nice person to make friends with......would you like to be friends? I hope so! Well i guess i'll talk to you soon! Bye!'
> 
> Thanks!



Italiano:
Ciao! Mi chiamo Laetitia. Ho letto il tuo profilo e sembri una persona buona e amichevole...Vorresti fare amicizia con me? Spero di si! Allora penso di sentirci presto! Ciao!

Francais:
T'as pas besoin de ma traduction francaise puisque tu traduis mieux que moi!


----------



## Ilmo

Here you have it in Finnish:
Hei, nimeni on Laetitia. Olen lukenut profiilisi ja vaikutat minusta mukavalta ihmiseltä, johon ystävystyä. Haluaisitko ystäväkseni? Toivon, että haluaisit. No, arvelen juttelemme keskenämme pian. Näkemiin.


----------



## jialu_hu

Laetitia84 said:
			
		

> how would you say this in all different langauges:
> 
> 'Hello! My name is Laetitia. I read your profile and you sound like a very nice person to make friends with......would you like to be friends? I hope so! Well i guess i'll talk to you soon! Bye!'
> 
> Thanks!


 
in Chinese简体中文版：
你好，我是Laetitia.看了你的资料，觉得你是个不错的，值得交往的人。。。愿意和我交朋友吗，希望我们能成为朋友。下次再聊，再见！


----------



## 1234plet

Here it is in Danish:

Hej. Mit navn er Laetitia. Jeg læste din profil, og du lyder som en meget sød person at være venner med.....vil du gerne være venner? Det håber jeg! Nå, jeg går ud fra, jeg vil tale med dig snart. Hej!


----------



## panjabigator

> 'Hello! My name is Laetitia. I read your profile and you sound like a very nice person to make friends with......would you like to be friends? I hope so! Well i guess i'll talk to you soon! Bye!'


Panjabi: Sat sri akal. meraa naam laetitia hai.  mai.n tuhaadii profile padhii sii ate tusii.n mainuuN. dostii baNaaN layii ik aache bande lag rahe ho.  Ki mere naal dostii karoge?  Umiid hai ki haa.n.  Khair, lagda ki tuhaade naal baad vich gall karaa.ngaa.  rabb rakhkhaa


----------



## vince

giselle113 said:


> 哈囉!我是Laetitia.我看過你的資料,覺得你聽起來像是一個很好且值得當朋友的人.你想要跟我當朋友嗎?我希望可以...恩..我猜很快我就可以跟你聊天了!掰!
> (it's for people who want to talk informally.I think no one wants to talk too seriously.^^)



Would you happen to know the translation in Taiwanese as well?

Thanks,
Vince


----------



## andreiro

Romanian:
"Bună! Mă numesc Laetitia. Ţi-am citit profilul şi pari o persoană foarte drăguţă...vrei să fim prieteni? Eu aşa sper! Mai vorbim! Pa!"


----------



## linguist786

mahaz said:
			
		

> salam, mera naam Laetitia hai. mai ne tumhaaree profile parhi to tum mujhay dosti karnay ke liye bahut achay lagay/lagi......mujhay umeed hai ke tum mera/meri dost banna pasand karaingay/gi. ! acha mera khyaal hai ke tumhaaray saath jaldi say baat ho gi! Khuda Hafiz!


Great translation , just a few nitpicky errors. (Mainly: I think "tum" is more appropriate here rather than the formal "aap") 
In Urdu script: 

(If it's a male you're talking to):
*سلام, ميرا نام لايتيتا ہے. ميں نے تمهارى پروفائل پرهى تو تم مجهے دوستى كرنے کے ليے بہت اچهے لغے.*
*مجهے اميد ہے کہ تم ميرا دوست بنا پسند كريں گے.م *
*اچها **ميرا خيال ہے کہ تمهارے ساته جلدى سے بات ہوں گى! خدا حافط!ا*​ 
(If it's a female you're talking to):
*سلام, ميرا نام لايتيتا ہے. ميں نے تمهارى پروفائل پرهى تو تم مجهے دوستى كرنے کے ليے بہت اچهى لغى.*
*مجهے اميد ہے کہ تم ميرى دوست بنا پسند كريں گى.م *
*اچها **ميرا خيال ہے کہ تمهارے ساته جلدى سے بات ہوں گى! خدا حافط!ا*​ 
I'll do the Hindi and Gujarati ones after.. I'm in a rush right now.​


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi* (हिन्दी)*:*​ 
(If it's a male you're talking to):​ 
नमस्ते. मेरा नाम लतिशा है. मैने तुम्हारी प्रोफाइल पढ़हि तो तुम मुझे दोस्ती करने के लिए बहुत अच्छे लगे. मुझे उम्मीद है के तुम मेरा दोस्त बन्ना पसंद करेंगे. अच्छा मेरा ख्याल है के तुम्हारे साथ जल्दी से बात होंगी. नमस्ते!​ 
(If it's a female you're talking to):​ 
नमस्ते. मेरा नाम लतिशा है. मैने तुम्हारी प्रोफाइल पढ़हि तो तुम मुझे दोस्ती करने के लिए बहुत अच्छी लगी. मुझे उम्मीद है के तुम मेरी दोस्त बन्ना पसंद करेंगी. अच्छा मेरा ख्याल है के तुम्हारे साथ जल्दी से बात होंगी. नमस्ते!​ 
_Transliteration:_
_Namaste, mera naam Laetitia hai. Maine tumhaaree profile parhi to tum mujhay dosti karnay ke liye bahut achchay lagay/achchee lagee. Mujhe ummeed hai ke tum mera/meri dost bannaa pasand karaingay/gee! Achcha mera khyaal hai ke tumhaaray saath jaldi say baat ho gi! Namaste!_

*Gujarati *(ગુજરાતી)*:*

(If it's a male you're talking to):

નમસ્તે, મારૂ નામ લતિશા છે. તારી પ્રોફાઇલ વાંચીને મને તારી સાથે દોસ્તી કરવા માટે તુ બો સારો લાગ્યો. મને ઉમ્મીદ છે કે તને મારો દોસ્ત બનવાનું ગમશે. કદાચ અમે પછી વાત કરશુ! નમસ્તે!

(If it's a female you're talking to):

નમસ્તે, મારૂ નામ લતિશા છે. તારી પ્રોફાઇલ વાંચીને મને તારી સાથે દોસ્તી કરવા માટે તુ બો સારી લાગી. મને ઉમ્મીદ છે કે તને મારી દોસ્ત બનવાનું ગમશે. કદાચ અમે પછી વાત કરશુ! નમસ્તે!

_Transliteration:_
_Namaste, maaru naam latishaa che. taaree profile waaNcheenay manay taaree saathay dostee karvaa maatay tu bo saaro laagyo/saaree laagee. manay ummeed che ke tanay maaro/maaree dost banwaanu gamshay. kadaach amay pachi vaat karshu! Namaste!_


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Labas! Mano vardas Laetitia. Skaičiau Tavo profilį ir nujaučiu, kad galėtume tapti gerais draugais (geromis draugėmis - if both You and she are women). Ar nori susidraugauti? Tikiuosi, jog taip. Galbūt greit pasikalbėsime. Iki!


Nice theme! 
kusurija


----------



## Kanes

*Bulgarian*: 

Zdrasti, kazvam se Laetitia. Prochetoh profilati i zvuchish kato dobar chovek za priatel, iskash li da sme? Nadqvam se! Predpolaagam she govorim po kasno! Chao!


----------



## giselle113

vince said:


> Would you happen to know the translation in Taiwanese as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vince


 
Hello Vince
taiwanese(holoe),cantonese and madarin ..etc they share the same character,only the prononciation and method vary.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian
* 
Szia! Laetitiának hívnak. Olvastam a profilodat és úgy tűnik, hogy egy nagyon kedves barátkozó típus lehetsz....nem szeretnél velem barátkozni? Remélem, szeretnél. Nos, azt hiszem, nemsokára még beszélgetünk. Szia.


----------



## Encolpius

Kanes said:


> *Bulgarian*:
> 
> Zdrasti, kazvam se Laetitia. Prochetoh profilati i zvuchish kato dobar chovek za priatel, iskash li da sme? Nadqvam se! Predpolaagam she govorim po kasno! Chao!



Why not written in Cyrillic as well?


----------

